# Localidade mais alta de Portugal



## vifra (6 Dez 2008 às 09:39)

*Re: Apresentações*

Apresento-me à comunidade do meteopt, depois de inserir alguns post. Só agora é que reparei que havia uma secção de apresentações.
O meu nome é Vitor Francisco, natural de Lisboa e residente em Alverca. Tenho 48 anos e sou tec. de comunicações na área de fibra óptica. Como os meus pais são de uma aldeia chamada Gralheira, que por acaso é das mais altas senão a mais alta  de Portugal, segundo a wikipédia  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabugueiro_(Seia) adoptei-a como minha terra natal, onde os fenómenos atmosféricos são por vezes impressionantes.
Cumprimento a todos os foristas estando disponível para uma participação activa, embora seja muito preguiçoso a escrever .
Não tenho estação meteorológica, mas quando me reformar  vou para a minha terra e vou comprar uma.

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 13:11)

*Re: Apresentações*



vifra disse:


> Como os meus pais são de uma aldeia chamada Gralheira, que por acaso é das mais altas senão a mais alta  de Portugal, segundo a wikipédia  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabugueiro_(Seia)



Só por curiosidade, fui ver ao google maps, a altitude das aldeias que estavam indicadas no wikipédia.

Sendo assim, eis a lista das possíveis 4 aldeias mais altas de Portugal:
1110m - Sendim - Montalegre
1105m - Gralheira - Cinfães
1090m - Pitões das Júnias - Montalegre
1040m - Sabugueiro - Seia

Mas eis que me surgiu uma dúvida.
As Penhas da Saúde a 1500m de altitude, não é considerada uma aldeia? Há lá uma série de casas que têm aspecto de ser habitadas o ano todo.


----------



## vifra (6 Dez 2008 às 17:56)

*Re: Apresentações*



AnDré disse:


> Só por curiosidade, fui ver ao google maps, a altitude das aldeias que estavam indicadas no wikipédia.
> 
> Sendo assim, eis a lista das possíveis 4 aldeias mais altas de Portugal:
> 1110m - Sendim - Montalegre
> ...



Então pergunto eu agora. Se na serra há Penhas da Saúde a 1500m, há S. Pedro a 1300m por será que Sabugueiro que está ali ao lado é considerada a mais alta de Portugal e não uma destas?
Poderá ser apenas considerada localidade, as terras que tenham vida própria, que sempre foram habitadas?
Não sei se Penhas da Saúde é somente um local turistico ou se outrora teve habitantes todo o ano. O que me parece é que a 1500m de altitude as condições de vida seriam muito severas, em termos de clima, agricultura...

Aqui no forúm há um utilizador de Loriga, talvez ele possa responder a estas dúvidas.

Um abraço


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Apresentações*



AnDré disse:


> Só por curiosidade, fui ver ao google maps, a altitude das aldeias que estavam indicadas no wikipédia.
> 
> Sendo assim, eis a lista das possíveis 4 aldeias mais altas de Portugal:
> 1110m - Sendim - Montalegre
> ...



Isto das aldeias mais altas de Portugal tem muito que se lhe diga. Parece que conheço aldeias mais altas que essas: 

*Landedo, Serra da Coroa, Concelho de Vinhais (Bragança): 1125m*
Quadra, Serra da Coroa, Vinhais: 1040m
Travanca, Serra da Coroa, Vinhais: 1025m
Montesinho, 1015m, Serra de Montesinho, Bragança

Padroso, concelho de Montalegre, Serra do Larouco: 1025m
*Padornelos, concelho de Montalegre, Serra do Larouco: 1100m*
*Sendim, concelho de Montalegre, Serra do Larouco: 1120m*
Alturas do Barroso, concelho de Buticas: 1090m

As aldeias mais altas de Portugal acho que estão no P.N. Peneda-Geres:
* Seara 1145m
Curral do Gonçalo 1160m
Portos 1170m*

Não concluí a pesquisa, ainda pode haver outras mais altas...
Através de consulta do GoogleEarth


----------



## vifra (6 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Apresentações*



Zoelae disse:


> Isto das aldeias mais altas de Portugal tem muito que se lhe diga. Parece que conheço aldeias mais altas que essas:
> 
> *Landedo, Serra da Coroa, Concelho de Vinhais (Bragança): 1125m*
> Quadra, Serra da Coroa, Vinhais: 1040m
> ...



Correcto, e ainda deve haver mais. O que me referia é que o Sabugueiro, não sei como, detem o titulo de aldeia mais alta de Portugal. Basta ir ao site da Câmara Municipal de Seia, e não faltam exemplos de que essa conotação é errada. Dei como exemplo o que diz a wikipédia, mas como dizes, penso que  haverá localidades ainda mais altas. 
Agora falta esclarecer o caso de Penhas da Saúde, será considerado aldeia? Se é penso que será a mais alta

Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Apresentações*



Zoelae disse:


> Isto das aldeias mais altas de Portugal tem muito que se lhe diga. Parece que conheço aldeias mais altas que essas:



Agora fiquei ainda mais baralhado.
Será que a resposta está no termo "aldeia"? Qual é a diferença entre uma aldeia e uma localidade?

Bem, uma coisa é certa, Sabugueiro não está aos 1200m como diz a página do município de Seia.

"Esta aldeia detém o título da aldeia mais alta de Portugal, estando situada a 1200 metros de altitude." Fonte


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Apresentações*



AnDré disse:


> Agora fiquei ainda mais baralhado.
> Será que a resposta está no termo "aldeia"? Qual é a diferença entre uma aldeia e uma localidade?
> 
> Bem, uma coisa é certa, Sabugueiro não está aos 1200m como diz a página do município de Seia.
> ...



Eu prefiro o termo localidade, pois abrange qualquer sítio onde habite gente. Dentro desta devemos valorizar aquelas onde habite alguém de forma permanente.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Apresentações*



vifra disse:


> Não sei se Penhas da Saúde é somente um local turistico ou se outrora teve habitantes todo o ano.



Eis que chega a altura de eu dar a minha opinião também .

O meu pai é natural da Covilhã, onde viveu até aos seus 23 anos.

Segundo ele as Penhas da Saúde era apenas um aglomerado de casas, mas agora está "maior", ou seja, há mais casas e mais habitantes também.



> _A localidade de Penhas da Saúde possui o Hotel Serra da Estrela, chalés de montanha e uma pousada da juventude, e está a cerca de 10 minutos da Estância de Esqui Vodafone. Pouco abaixo da localidade e mais próximo do centro da cidade, situa-se a estalagem Varanda dos Carqueijais._


 in: wikipédia



> _Penhas da Saúde e uma bonita aldeia de montanha situada bem no coração da imensa Serra da Estrela, pertencente ao município da Covilhã.
> (...)
> Anteriormente as Penhas da Saúde eram uma conhecida estância termal e, devido aos puros ares da montanha, um local ideal para curar doenças respiratórias, como ainda se pode observar no antigo edifício do Sanatório dos Caminhos de Ferro que, de acordo com um projecto em curso, será adaptado a Pousada Regional.
> (...)
> projecto camarário que visa dotar as Penhas da Saúde com cerca de 500 habitações e zonas de comércio_


 in: guiadacidade.pt


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Apresentações*



vifra disse:


> Aqui no forúm há um utilizador de Loriga, talvez ele possa responder a estas dúvidas.



Estás-te a referir ao Amarusp.

Ele quando vir o teu post deve de esclarecer-te essas dúvidas.


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Apresentações*



vifra disse:


> Então pergunto eu agora. Se na serra há Penhas da Saúde a 1500m, ...
> 
> Aqui no forúm há um utilizador de Loriga, talvez ele possa responder a estas dúvidas.
> 
> Um abraço



Boa Noite
As Penhas da Saude é somente um conjunto de casas turísticas detidas pela Turistrela empresa esta que detém o mónopolio do turismo na Serra da Estrela.
Essa empresa apelida-a de aldeia, mas na relidade não o é.
Em relação ao Sabugueiro claramente que não é a aldeia mais alta de Portugal, talvez seja a freguesia mais alta.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Apresentações*

O problema pode ser o de estar a chamar aldeia a lugares onde moram praí 10 pessoas. Se isso fosse aplicado nos montes do alentejo e das serras do algarve tinhamos aldeias que nunca mais acabavam...


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 21:22)

*Re: Apresentações*

Sao muitas as polémicas em volta das Penhas da Saude porque o impacto ambiental é elevado, existe muita gente que defende a demolição das casas.
http://ocantarozangado.blogspot.com/2008/08/planos-e-compromissos.html


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Apresentações*



Zoelae disse:


> As aldeias mais altas de Portugal acho que estão no P.N. Peneda-Geres:
> * Seara 1145m
> Curral do Gonçalo 1160m
> Portos 1170m*



Essas três aldeias são habitadas todo o ano e pertencem à freguesia de Castro Laboreiro. Antigamente não eram habitadas todo o ano pois eram Brandas, mas com a melhoria das condições de vida, emigração e abandono da pastorícia passaram a ser habitadas todo o ano.


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

Já agora puxo a brasa à minha sardinha..
Loriga é a vila mais alta de Portugal(770m cota média)


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 22:23)

amarusp disse:


> Já agora puxo a brasa à minha sardinha..
> Loriga é a vila mais alta de Portugal(770m cota média)



Não necessariamente.
Montalegre, por exemplo, é uma vila e está aos 1000m de altitude.


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Apresentações*



Zoelae disse:


> Isto das aldeias mais altas de Portugal tem muito que se lhe diga. Parece que conheço aldeias mais altas que essas:
> 
> *Landedo, Serra da Coroa, Concelho de Vinhais (Bragança): 1125m*
> Quadra, Serra da Coroa, Vinhais: 1040m
> ...



A aldeia mais alta do concelho de Bragança é Bouzende a 1030 m. Mais alta ainda que Montesinho há Rebordaínhos, perto de Rossas.

As aldeias do Gerês devem ser de facto as mais altas do país, mas existem dezenas de outras aldeias nas serras do norte e centro com altitudes em redor dos 1000 m. Não sei se na Madeira existirão lugares permanentemente habitados mais altos.

A sede de concelho mais alta parece que é Montalegre.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (7 Dez 2008 às 00:50)

amarusp disse:


> Já agora puxo a brasa à minha sardinha..
> Loriga é a vila mais alta de Portugal(770m cota média)



Vila pouca de aguiar 800 metros ... Vila e sede de concelho ...xD

Lagoa(vpa)1030 metros


----------



## martinus (7 Dez 2008 às 01:26)

O meu pequeno contributo:
Penso que aqui é necessário distinguir aldeia de aldeamento (turístico).
Aldeia é um local de habitação permanente, de base rural. Uma aldeia pode ter deixado de ser habitada devido à desertificação e aí temos uma aldeia abandonada. Algumas aldeias portuguesas são tão antigas como as cidades mais antigas, uma ou outra talvez até mais... A ruralidade, e a ancestralidade, são essenciais para definir uma aldeia portuguesa.
Aldeamento é uma povoação criada artificialmente para fins turísticos como as Penhas da Saúde ou Vilamoura, ou para alojamento de trabalhadores de uma obra (como poderá ter sido Os Carris, no Gerês, no tempo do volfrâmio), ou outros motivos. Os aldeamentos tentam simular aldeias para se tornarem mais atractivos, procurando evitar os processos de desenraízamento e despersonalização que são típicos da vida nos aglomerados populacionais recentes habitados por uma população flutuante vinda do exterior.


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Dez 2008 às 01:35)

boas

Quando uma localidade se encontra urbanizada toma a designação de povoação. Nos distritos podem ainda existir outras formas urbanas de nível superior às povoações: as vilas e cidades.

A localidade não urbanizada  mais alta do território português é a Montanha do Pico, situada na Ilha do Pico, arquipélago de Açores, com 2 351 metros de altitude.

fonte wiki  

deixo aqui também mais uma localidade a cima do 1000m

Pitões das Júnias é uma aldeia situada a cerca de 1200 metros de altitude, no norte de Portugal, dentro do Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês, na região de Barroso, Trás-os-Montes. 

abraços


----------



## olheiro (8 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

*As aldeias ... Localidade mais alta de Portugal*

Boas tardes caros foristas:

Localidades e aldeias são entidades diferentes no conceito jurídico-administrativo da realidade portuguesa.

Pode-se, à luz dessa figura, constituir uma localidade em qualquer campo, bastando, para o efeito, a identificação das fronteiras que identificam cada propriedade desse local, respeitando assim os preceitos legais que a tal obrigam, e a legislação autárquica e nacional que possam vir a ser invocadas. E depois propor a atribuição de um nome a esse aglomerado de propriedades adjacentes ou não...... e teremos uma nova localidade ou aldeamento...que por norma será anexa....de uma freguesia ou simplesmente aldeia....

Mas uma aldeia é uma realidade mais densa e com um enraizamento histórico que na maior parte das vezes extravassa o enquadramento legal vigente, cruzando-se com um conjunto de vectores que tem a ver com heranças históricas incontornáveis, hábitos, convicções, formas de vestir, formas de comunicar, tradições e com a omnipresença da Igreja a chancelar através dos
seus templos, ermitérios e cemitérios (concorde-se ou não) o certificado de autenticação da comunidade que reinvindica o local. Ou até com a contribuição subtil, porque incompreendida, de outras matrizes religiosas e culturais que ajudam a definir a nossa herança judaico-cristã.

E esta herança não formalizada fará parte, na maioria dos casos, da vivência passada e futura dos que nessa comunidade viveram ou dos que dessa comunidade descendem.

Passada esta arenga, de que peço desculpa, tenho como certezas que as Penhas da Saúde e as  Penhas Douradas não constribuem para este campeonato das aldeias mais altas, por serem reminescências dos famosos sanatórios, privados ou públicos da luta contra a tuberculose que na primeira metade do século XX assolou o país  e caracterizaram e publicitaram as Serras da Estrela e do Caramulo  como zonas eleitas para a saúde e para o que era considerado o mal do século.

E porque nunca  constituiram, efectivamente, comunidades gregárias.... aliás com o passar dos tempos deram origem a singulares locais de lazer....em que em grande parte do ano se encontravam abandonados.

O Município de Seia à época, aproveitou a boleia da estrada que nos primórdios da década de 60 do século passado começou a atravessar o aglomerado de casebres que era refúgio de pastores  de São Romão e de Seia, em direcçção à Torre e a partir daí tentou fazer passar a mensagem de que era a aldeia mais alta de Portugal. ( a 1050 metros, hoje afirma serem 1200 metros).

Não tenho dúvidas de que as aldeias (dignas desse nome) mais altas de Portugal estarão algures nos cumes de Montemuro (Gralheira, Rossão?) ou em aldeias dos contrafortes do Larouco ou do planalto Barrosão (Pitões das Júnias, Sendim, Padornelos)

Ainda na Beira Alta, as vilas e freguesias mais elevadas não estão forçosamente na Serra da Estrela e suas imediações....Pensem em Almofala na Serra do Caramulo ou em Fóios nos confins raianos do concelho do Sabugal....Neste concelho a altitude média rondará os 800 metros e constitui um dos locais mais frios de Portugal.

A César...o que lhe pertence....


----------



## joao paulo (10 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

As Penhas  da Saúde,  ou melhor os  currais do vento, eram uma  zona de abrigo de pastores e recolha de matos e outras,  nas suas incursões ao planalto central, e que pelas suas  condições óptimas para o tratamento de doenças pneumológicas,  começaram a nascer as primeiras casas...o seu território estava incluído nas freguesias de então Aldeia do Carvalho  (Vila  do Carvalho) e Cortes do Meio...

http://www.ippar.pt/pls/dippar/pat_pesq_detalhe?code_pass=71598


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2010 às 22:09)

Estava agora a ter uma discussão sobre as aldeias mais altas de Portugal, e reparei que o Wikipédia, desde a altura em que foi discutido esse assunto no fórum, já teve actualizações:



> O Sabugueiro é por vezes denominada a aldeia mais alta de Portugal, contudo esta designação não é correcta, uma vez que o Sabugueiro está a 1053 m de altitude e existem mais 3 aldeias sede de freguesia que se situam a altitudes superiores, sendo duas na Serra de Montemuro (Gralheira, alt 1103 m) e Panchorra, alt 1088 m) e uma na Serra do Gerês (Pitões das Júnias, alt 1100 m).
> 
> Para além das referidas, existem também algumas povoações que não são sede de freguesia e que se encontram a altitudes ainda maiores. A mais alta de todas é Curral do Gonçalo, situada na freguesia de Castro Laboreiro, concelho de Melgaço, em plena Serra do Soajo. Fica situada a uma altitude de 1166 metros.


Fonte

Há agora uma distinção entre aldeias sede de freguesia e povoações.
Ao que parece a Gralheira é mesmo a aldeia e sede de freguesia mais alta de Portugal.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Ago 2010 às 22:26)

AnDré disse:


> Estava agora a ter uma discussão sobre as aldeias mais altas de Portugal, e reparei que o Wikipédia, desde a altura em que foi discutido esse assunto no fórum, já teve actualizações:
> 
> 
> Fonte
> ...



As Penhas da Saúde estão algures a 1500m de altitude, não deixa de ser uma povoação apesar de não ter praticamente equipamentos sociais.

Ps: também pensava que o sabugueiro fosse a aldeia mais alta e que estivesse quase a 1800m de alt.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Ago 2010 às 22:47)

Então e na Madeira e nos Açores??

Provavelmente a povoação de Penhas da Saúde só era povoada antigamente no Verão pela actividade de transumancia do gado pelos pastores.


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

Paulo H disse:


> Então e na Madeira e nos Açores??
> 
> Provavelmente a povoação de Penhas da Saúde só era povoada antigamente no Verão pela actividade de transumancia do gado pelos pastores.



Nos Açores, só a ilha do Pico poderia ter aldeias mais altas, mas pelo que estive a ver, acho que se situam todas a cotas baixas.
Na Madeira, a freguesia de Camacha está a cerca de 700m de altitude, embora hajam casas dessa freguesia aos 1000m de altitude.

As Penhas da Saúde, tal como as Penhas Douradas, devem ser apenas lugares.
Embora as Penhas da Saúde tenham sofrido um significativo desenvolvimento nos últimos anos. Talvez no futuro venha mesmo a ser uma aldeia, e então aí será a aldeia mais alta de Portugal.
Ainda assim duvido que venha a ser sede de freguesia.


----------



## bartotaveira (23 Ago 2010 às 01:16)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Vila pouca de aguiar 800 metros ... Vila e sede de concelho ...xD
> 
> Lagoa(vpa)1030 metros



Boas.

Ia postar agora mesmo... Lagoa (1030m), na Serra da Padrela, concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.

Isto fica a 5kms da minha terra natal, Rio Bom (900m).


Não percebo o que interessa ser sede de freguesia ou não...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2010 às 14:54)

Tem interesse definir um limite porque senão as antigas casas dos cantoneiros da JAE e as casas florestais podem ser consideradas formas de povoamento para não falar do restaurante que está no Alto da Fóia aos 902 m.

Já agora tenho ideia que a Lousã/Castanheira de Pêra podem ser um bom sítio para procurar povoamentos em altitude.


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2010 às 16:33)

Isto é tudo muito relativo, realmente depende da forma como forem "catalogadas" as coisas..

De uma forma muito simplista, eu consideraria válida para mim como localidade mais alta, a mais alta onde haja habitantes fixos, não apenas hotelaria ou afins.

As Penhas da Saúde têm habitantes fixos? Casas de pessoas que lá morem mesmo no seu dia-a-dia? Ainda que tenham que usar instalações ou serviços sociais de outra localidade mais baixa?

Se sim, para mim serviria como suficiente para achar ser a localidade mais alta com habitantes em Portugal, independentemente de ser lugar, aldeia, vila, ou o que seja.. E também sem interessar nada ser sede de freguesia ou não.. Desde que lá tenha um conjunto de residentes fixos, que a esse local lhe chamem a "sua terra".. Tudo bem! 

Obviamente excluiria exemplos como edifícios isolados, restaurantes, a casa do guarda-florestal, etc, senão para isso era a Torre e pronto. 

Agora se as Penhas da Saúde tiverem apenas "habitantes" temporários, aí já também não me "satisfazia" a distinção..


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2010 às 17:17)

Ainda assim, esquadrinhando a Madeira, o que encontrei de mais alto foi uma vivenda perto do Parque Ecológico do Funchal acima dos 1200m.


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2010 às 19:29)

Segundo informação neste tópico

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/viagem-serra-da-estrela-913-2.html

Nos censos de 2001, as Penhas da Saúde têm 13 habitantes, pelo que poderá ser considerada a localidade mais alta
Penso eu de que...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Ago 2010 às 16:50)

Penhas da Saúde é uma localidade no município da Covilhã, Portugal. Esta aldeia de montanha está localizada no coração da Serra da Estrela, agraciada com um belo cenário montanhoso, a uma altitude de 1.500 metros. É principalmente um resort de inverno.


Fonte: Wikipédia


----------



## trepkos (24 Ago 2010 às 21:41)

Não sei se é a localidade mais alta, penso que há aldeias no norte a 1700 metros, se estiver enganado, alguém que me corrija.


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2010 às 21:44)

trepkos disse:


> Não sei se é a localidade mais alta, penso que há aldeias no norte a 1700 metros, se estiver enganado, alguém que me corrija.



Trepkos, a serra mais alta na região norte é o Pico da Nevosa no Gerês com 1548m de altitude.


----------



## trepkos (24 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

AnDré disse:


> Trepkos, a serra mais alta na região norte é o Pico da Nevosa no Gerês com 1548m de altitude.




Humm, então mas tenho ideia que há uma aldeia qualquer mais alta que as Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## Lousano (24 Ago 2010 às 22:30)

Agreste disse:


> Tem interesse definir um limite porque senão as antigas casas dos cantoneiros da JAE e as casas florestais podem ser consideradas formas de povoamento para não falar do restaurante que está no Alto da Fóia aos 902 m.
> 
> Já agora tenho ideia que a Lousã/Castanheira de Pêra podem ser um bom sítio para procurar povoamentos em altitude.



Por aqui não.

As aldeias serranas estão pelos 600/700 mt.


----------



## Teles (24 Ago 2010 às 22:34)

Voltando a Montalegre e saindo agora para norte na direcção de Padornelos, chegamos a Sendim, que se
situa a 1150 metros de altitude, sendo por isso a aldeia mais alta de Portugal


----------



## Z13 (24 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

Teles disse:


> Voltando a Montalegre e saindo agora para norte na direcção de Padornelos, chegamos a Sendim, que se
> situa a 1150 metros de altitude, sendo por isso a aldeia mais alta de Portugal



Caro amigo, já aqui foi citado que Sendim estaria a uma altitude média de 1110mts e que Portos, na Peneda estaria a 1170mts...


----------



## Teles (24 Ago 2010 às 23:35)

Caro amigo Z13 peço desculpa porque não tinha reparado , mas é difícil de realmente se ter uma certeza , pois varia de sites para sites


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2010 às 01:35)

Boa noite.

Para termos a certeza apenas com o recurso a mapas altimétricos ou vendo os mapas militares. Não são fáceis de arranjar com uma resolução necessária para tirarmos todas as dúvidas mas alguém por aí poderá eventualmente ter acesso a estes...


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Ago 2010 às 09:25)

*Re: Apresentações*

Vibra! Conheço bem gralheira! Deves conhecer S. Cipriano! Terra natal dos meus pais!  

Abraço


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2010 às 10:24)

Cartas militares...

Gralheira (Montemuro)







Portos (Castro Laboreiro - Peneda)






Pitões das Júnias (Montalegre - Gerês)






Padornelos (Montalegre - Gerês)






Sendim (Montalegre - Gerês)






Foios (Sabugal)






Penhas da Saúde (Serra da Estrela)






Penhas Douradas (Serra da Estrela)






Landedo (Serra da Coroa - Vinhais)






Quadra (Serra da Coroa - Vinhais)






Montesinho (Bragança)


----------



## Cadito (30 Ago 2010 às 15:26)

Ora Viva!

Há já algum tempo que palmilho as aldeias serranas em busca dessa verdade irrefutável da qual se opina aqui. Depois da análise a cartas militares e ida _in loco_ aos locais mencionados neste tópico constato que, a aldeia mais alta de Portugal é efectivamente Portos (de cima - pois existe Portos de baixo 1150m situada a poucos metros da supracitada) pertencente a Castro Laboreiro, Concelho de Melgaço, com uns impressionantes 1170m. Curioso como a aldeia com o plural do nome da cidade onde nasci e banhada pelo Oceano é a mais alta de Portugal. 
De referir que até há bem pouco tempo esta aldeia era "abandonada" pelos seus habitantes durante três meses - meados de Dezembro a meados de Março devido ao facto de não existirem limpa-neves suficientes para fazer os seis quilómetros entre Castro Laboreiro e Portos. Segundo informações que recolhi no passado fim de semana, e de há alguns anos para cá (cerca de cinco anos), os residentes permanecem por lá todo o ano visto que já foram criadas infraestruturas para limpar a estrada.

Dúvidas desfeitas, saudações cordiais.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2010 às 17:44)

Não fiquei com a ideia que a branda dos Portos fosse habitada quando lá estive em Fevereiro de 2009 devido ao facto de ser o único local onde não se conseguia chegar de automóvel e todas os caminhos da aldeia estarem com neve com mais de 50 cm sem vestígios de qualquer pegada ou actividade humana. 

A aldeia que sei que é habitada é a  Seara pouco antes de chegar aos Portos.

As fotos que tirei foram todas em Portos (de Baixo)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/portos-castro-laboreiro-melgaco-7-fev-2009-a-3135.html


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 17:57)

Porreiro, Minho! 



F_R disse:


> Segundo informação neste tópico
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/viagem-serra-da-estrela-913-2.html
> 
> ...



Sendo assim, Penhas da Saúde são a localidade mais alta de Portugal.
E pelo desenvolvimento que tem tido nos últimos anos, acredito que a população lá até venha a aumentar.


----------



## martinus (31 Ago 2010 às 18:11)

Cartas militares; documentos raros e de complicado acesso; informação classificada, semi-classificada e tal e coisa...

O Google Earth não é fiável para estabelecer a altimetria? Pensei que era, sinceramente.


----------



## Xavier Sieiro (8 Jan 2012 às 21:34)

Boa noite a todos. Sou galego e nom domino o Português, assim que, coa vossa licença vou escribir em idioma galego com algo de grafia portuguesa (o que na Galiza chamamos grafia reintegracionista ou etimológica). Espero que me poidam entender.
Gostaria poder ser de ajuda na discussom a respeito da localidade mais alta de Portugal, aportando o criterio que se segue na Espanha para tal cometido. Ainda hoje ha muitas "pelejas" a ver qual é a máis alta (3.000m de uma aldeia de Tenerife, mas é nas ilhas e a uma latitude muito diferente; varias aldeias do Pirineo que estám a 2.000, mas som aldeamentos artificiais e temporeiros para a practica do esqui; outras aldeias a 1700, mas que ja nom estam habitadas...e, sobre tudo, as distintas alturas que se podem dar segundo que parte da aldeia queiramos medir: ha un lugar na Sierra Morena que oficialmente está a 1500, mas que tem casas na zona mais alta a 1750; ao mesmo tempo ha uma ou duas aldeias no norte que oficialmente están a 1750, mas que o núcleo principal está muito menos...) As coussas assim, a realidade é que OFICIALMENTE, na Espanha, ao falarmos da altitude duma localidade, temos que nos referir a um núcleo tradicional, habitado todo o ano e (isto é o mais importante) que seja "ayuntamiento", o que na Galiza chamamos Concelho ou Município, e a mediçom tem que ser efectuada obrigatoriamente no lugar ou aldeia que seja a capital do dito concelho e a nível do chao onde esté a Câmara Municipal ou nalgúm caso, por tradiçao antiga, na igrexa matriz ou na praça central do aldeamento. Ou sexa, nom conta qualquer outro asentamento que esteja mais alto pero que nom tenha Câmara Municipal. No vosso caso poderia ser tamem o lugar que tivese Junta de Freguesia. Saúdo galaico


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

Boas noites Xavier.
O dialecto Galego é mesmo parecido com o Português...por mim entendo-te perfeitamente

Em Portugal a "Aldeia artificial" ( Povoamento quase somente turistico ) é as " Penhas da Saude", na serra da estrela a 1650m.
 Há mais aldeias a altitudes de 1000 a 1500m, mas não sei dizer úma aldeia em particular que seja a mais alta.

Já no que toca a cidades, a Guarda é a mais alta, a 1050m, no NE da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## João Sousa (9 Jan 2012 às 00:42)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites Xavier.
> O dialecto Galego é mesmo parecido com o Português...por mim entendo-te perfeitamente
> 
> Em Portugal a "Aldeia artificial" ( Povoamento quase somente turistico ) é as " Penhas da Saude", na serra da estrela a 1650m.
> ...



A localidade mais alta de Portugal continental, que não seja quase exclusivamente turística, é o Sabugal, freguesia pertencente à cidade de Seia. Fica a poucos km do ponto mais alto da Serra da Estrela - a Torre.

Abraço


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2012 às 00:52)

O André dá estas hipóteses (06-12-08), as quais são localidades\ aldeias com junta de freguesia:



AnDré disse:


> Só por curiosidade, fui ver ao google maps, a altitude das aldeias que estavam indicadas no wikipédia.
> 
> Sendo assim, eis a lista das possíveis 4 aldeias mais altas de Portugal:
> 1110m - Sendim - Montalegre
> ...



Também por cá há aldeias\povoados, na zona da Serra da Peneda - bem perto da Galiza - que estão localizados a elevada altitude, embora a sede de freguesia seja mais baixa.
São as denominadas brandas, povoados habitados fora do período de inverno, não há muitos anos. Mas normalmente as sedes das respetivas freguesias situam-se bem mais baixas...



João Sousa disse:


> A localidade mais alta de Portugal continental, que não seja quase exclusivamente turística, é o Sabugal, freguesia pertencente à cidade de Seia. Fica a poucos km do ponto mais alto da Serra da Estrela - a Torre.
> Abraço


Mas a que altitude se situa a sede da freguesia? É que não poderemos considerar o ponto mais alto de uma freguesia, senão teríamos de considerar a Torre como o ponto mais alto de determinada localidade e considerá-la como a mais alta de Portugal.


----------



## Johnny (9 Jan 2012 às 13:12)

Penso q estás a confundir SABUGAL, com SABUGUEIRO...

É q o Sabugal é uma cidade, concelho, do distrito da Guarda... o Sabugueiro, uma freguesia de Seia... tb n mm distrito...



João Sousa disse:


> A localidade mais alta de Portugal continental, que não seja quase exclusivamente turística, é o Sabugal, freguesia pertencente à cidade de Seia. Fica a poucos km do ponto mais alto da Serra da Estrela - a Torre.
> 
> Abraço


----------



## Johnny (9 Jan 2012 às 13:19)

Até há algumas décadas atrás, as Minas dos Carris, a mais de 1400m, em plena Serra do Gerês (Montalegre, Vila Real), era a localidade, habitada, mais alta, pelo menos do Norte...

Fonte segura... http://carris-geres.blogspot.com/


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 15:14)

Johnny disse:


> Penso q estás a confundir SABUGAL, com SABUGUEIRO...
> 
> É q o Sabugal é uma cidade, concelho, do distrito da Guarda... o Sabugueiro, uma freguesia de Seia... tb n mm distrito...



Sim Johnny, certamente ele queria dizer Sabugueiro...considerada a aldeia mais alta de Portugal, basta quem lá for olhar para a placa na estrada que refere isso mesmo...a 1050metros que fica....


----------



## João Sousa (9 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim Johnny, certamente ele queria dizer Sabugueiro...considerada a aldeia mais alta de Portugal, basta quem lá for olhar para a placa na estrada que refere isso mesmo...a 1050metros que fica....



Claro que sim, peço desculpa pelo equivoco etimológico. Queria dizer Sabugueiro.

Grande abraço


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2012 às 17:58)

Os chavões que servem de mote ás localidades serão sempre um enorme chamariz. É bom que assim seja a prol das actividades locais...

- Monsanto há-de ser sempre a aldeia mais Portuguesa de Portugal...
- Coimbra há-de ser sempre a cidade do Conhecimento


... e Sabugueiro a aldeia mais alta de Portugal. 

E embora não o seja de facto (já foi discutido neste tópico que existem aldeias a maior altitude) é bom que assim fique para aqueles que lá habitam... Como um chamariz dinamizador que é sempre bom... sobretudo em alturas de crise


----------

